

Emberlight turning all lightbulbs into smart lights - krohling
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1375573028/emberlight-turn-any-light-into-a-smart-light

======
krohling
OP here. I'm helping out w/ a lot of the BLE and mobile architecture. I'd love
to hear what sorts of things the HN crowd would like out of a home automation
platform like this. For example, we're considering developer SDK's, RESTful
API's and all that good jazz. We've event tossed around the idea of using
these as iBeacons. Let me know what you think and some hacker use cases you'd
like to build would be great as well.

